

Is HN the new Techcrunch? - tzm

I see more depth and breadth of quality information coming out of HN than from Techcrunch, which used be the dominant channel in my daily routines.<p>Thoughts?
======
michaelpinto
For my money the answer is yes! What Techcrunch did well back in the day is
that it covered the startup scene -- HN improves upon that by acting as a link
toolkit of sorts. Also unlike Techcrunch which was top/down this site is
really about the community (i.e. the quality of the comments) so you've
captured some of the magic of reddit/digg. What's interesting to me is that
this has nothing to do with the technology, but with the curation skills of
the community.

------
jiparker
No. Pass the word. HN is _not_ the new Techcrunch. These aren't the droids you
are looking for. Move along. Move along.

------
jefftala
I'm not convinced. Isn't HN the new Digg, and Digg was the new Slashdot?

These 3 sites (HN, Digg, Slashdot) are all user submitted stories. Techcrunch
is just one source of many for those stories.

~~~
ernestipark
Digg is nothing like HN. Granted, they are popular user submitted story sites
with comments, but it's about the community. I visited Digg for a few weeks
then stopped going because there was frankly lots of crap and trolls on the
site. That is not to say that HN doesn't have some bad cookies here and there,
but I got fed up with Digg when I saw lots of ignorant comments that were just
meant to be hateful rather than for a positive discussion (particularly in the
religious domain). HN for the most part, stays on the topic of startup/tech
news, and has reasonable discussions.

~~~
jefftala
True, but going back a few years, Digg had a very similar community to HN. As
it branched out into other topics it really lost focus and is the site we
never visit today :)

Many HNers are former Diggers. It's just been a few years.

~~~
ernestipark
Ah well I guess I saw the site post focus loss.

------
dglassan
I would say no. For a while now Apple/Twitter/Facebook have dominated TC.
TechCrunch has shifted from startup/funding focused stories to more mainstream
tech news.

HN will always have an awesome community that TechCrunch never had. HN is a
place to exchange ideas and read about what's going on in the startup
industry.

I sure hope this place doesn't become the new TechCrunch...

------
benologist
If I end up at TC these days it's because of a link here.

I used to check web20.originalsignal.com multiple times a day to keep up with
TC (and the others) but their constant forcing of crunchgear/etc exerts into
their RSS feed turned me off that, and their topic-incest turned me off
actually going to the site a long time ago.

------
grumpybaglady
Apples and oranges in my opinion. Techcrunch is not a community driven site
but rather a contributer driven site.

~~~
Vmabuza
I think Techcrunch is community driven because you read the comments more then
the actual posts themselves.How many times have you ''Skip To comments'' on TC

------
duopixel
Yes, unfortunately.

HN lately is much more about entrepreneurship and startup PR than it is about
crafting software.

Not that it's bad, it's just that the ratio has gone out of hand. I question
wether "Hacker News" is an appropriate name for this place anymore.

------
Tycho
Are there bloggers here who primarily submit to HN for their audience? And if
so, if you listed them all, how would HN stack up to the Techcrunch roster?

------
ScottWhigham
First Jeff Atwood kept posting all the links to HN in his blog. Now people are
perceiving this is the new TechCrunch? Wow.

------
mw63214
my level of agreement could be qualified as "strong" to "quite strong".

------
stevenj
HN is HN.

